# How would a Si user describe Si in their own words?



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello SJ typed people,

_*How would you reasonably-heavy-Si-use people describe Si if I asked you to do so in their own words?*_

I ask because I suspect your descriptions may include aspects of Si I have missed or not appreciated.

Feel free do describe your thoughts or feelings or experiences on the matter rather than just go with what the textbook definition says. Its just that sort of thread this time round. Opinions welcome.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like getting intuitive vibes about something, but really the vibes are based off of past experiences.

For example, lets say I picked a random crayon color from a box of 50 crayon colors and drew pictures with that crayon. A week later, I was asked to pick that same crayon. I wouldn't remember which crayon I used, but I would get this gut feeling that it was a certain color which is actually based on the color I used. It's sort of on autopilot where, even though I'm not consciously trying to remember what color I used, I get these subtle messages of right and wrong when it comes to choosing the right crayon.


----------



## alittleflower (Jun 24, 2013)

For me, Si is very experience based. I have strong memories of things that other people have totally forgotten about. My memories are strongly associated with physical sensations--smells, tastes, sounds ...I can be very nostalgic. Remembering a certain experience can cause me to "smell" or "taste" whatever is associated with the memory--it is like sensing something in my mind's eye. I catch little details that others completely miss...my humor is like that as well--kind of subtle. All my experiences are connected--there's like this web in my mind full of memories, sounds, sensations, feelings, images. Si can seem mystical, but it is really based in reality, just how the person perceives that reality.


----------

